# Thyroid Cancer statistics charts



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

This site has statistics charts of interest

*SEER Stat Fact Sheets: Thyroid Cancer *
"The following information is based on NCI's SEER Cancer Statistics Review 
From 2003-2007, the median age at diagnosis for cancer of the thyroid was 49 years of age. Approximately 1.8% were diagnosed under age 20; 16.3% between 20 and 34; 21.5% between 35 and 44; 24.1% between 45 and 54; 17.6% between 55 and 64; 11.2% between 65 and 74; 6.1% between 75 and 84; and 1.4% 85+ years of age.
The age-adjusted incidence rate was 10.2 per 100,000 men and women per year. These rates are based on cases diagnosed in 2003-2007 from 17 SEER geographic" areas."

http://seer.cancer.gov/statfacts/html/thyro.html


----------

